# Acid Reflux



## Vanna (Mar 23, 2002)

Hello Everyone, my mother has some symtoms of acid reflux. She has been to many doctors and they told her she has it. She feels like somethings in her throat, she gets bloated and she feels like her food doesn't go down after she eats it, for about an hour. She really gets heartburn though. One thing that happens to my Mother is that her throat will close sometimes for no reason and I have to blow in her mouth. It is like as though she is choking on food, she can't breath at all. I have called 911 many times but thank God when I blow in her mouth she comes to. This happens when she is sleeping, if she coughs, anything can bring this on at any time. It doesn't happen all the time but at least once or twice a month. She had a Colonoscopy and the doctor said there is nothing wrong with her throat. I was just wondering if anyone has ever heard of this happening with acid reflux. I did read that it can happen while I was reading about IBS. Does this happen to anyone here.


----------



## Jleigh (Dec 8, 2000)

Hi Ocean,I have never heard of that happening personally but I suppose it could. Your mom should have an Endoscopy and see if they can find what is going on. How scary for your mother and you.I'll say a prayer that she'll get results soonJleigh


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

Don't really understand what your saying but you she should definitely get scoped and put on proper meds. She shouldn't suffer needlessly. No one should..........


----------



## Orchids (Apr 10, 2002)

Hi,I am new to this board and not in the medical field but it sounds to me like your mother is suffering from sleep apnea, I would definately contact her doctor about it.


----------

